# Minor Puppy classes



## Raffino (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a five month old Rough Collie puppy that I want to start showing. I've entered him in a couple of Limit and Open shows for April to see how he gets on, but I'm wondering what kind of standard of behaviour is generally expected in Minor Puppy?

I know there are some allowances made for very young pups and they don't have to be perfect, but I see some others of his age at our ring craft classes that are standing like rocks in a stacked position and never look like misbehaving! My boy will stand fairly still, usually, but sometimes sits if he gets bored/tired or has to wait a long time, and tends to fidget and turn around(just with friendliness) when the judge goes over him. The other thing is that he tends not to show his ears and expression very well, even when "lured", as he's too busy grinning and putting his ears back to greet the judge!

We have almost a month to practice and improve, but does this sound reasonable or should I give him more time to mature and calm down a little before showing him?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds fine 
Better, that he's grinning and greeting the judge, than backing off. Puppies should enjoy shows or they'll go off the whole idea.
Treat your first few shows as alternative ringcraft opportunities.
Enjoy! Enjoy!
:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about dogs shows but we entered our puppy as a thank you to our breeder who is a big show person and who has been having a rough year. Yesterday was the show and despite inept handling she managed to win not just minor puppy bitch but also best puppy bitch and best puppy in breed at the National Terrier Show. My husband handled her and didn't have a clue what he was doing. The judge was very forgiving and let him repeat his walk when he went too fast for her and told him what to do at times. I saw plenty of pups jumping up when he was going over them and they still got placed so I think they have a fairly relaxed attitude at that stage.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

My Manchester terrier is 21 months old and still does all the things you described sometimes especially when she's tired lol as others have said better for them to be a bit over excited and friendly then backing away and hating it. Its totally to be expected in a minor puppy class and no judge should expect a rock from any dog as there dogs not statues &#9786;


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I did used to Judge myself and I would always forgive a puppy some behaviour you wouldn't accept in an older dog.

Pups are easily distracted and it isn't reasonable to expect them to behave impeccably.

I would always prefer a pup tried to lick me than back off nervously.

Just try to relax and do your best. Good luck.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd forgive him when judging a 6 mth old . but do try a get the ears up tho they do look better  he'll the need the practice so good time to start showing him at 6mths . good luck x


----------

